# So... Did you get your...well, you know... on Independence Day?



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

(One of the board censors sent me a "warning" not too long ago telling me I had a BJ-fixation and to no longer post BJ polls. So, this isn't a BJ poll.)

But, the question still remains... Did your significant other grant your willie independence from your trousers today? While there were fireworks outside, did you see stars while your roman candle was shooting in the bedroom on Independence Day?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lets see if someone loses their sh*t with this one.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Some people never learn. Smh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

ALL my SO (wives and girlfriends) gave me so much more than BJ, they gave me their love, and love trumps bj's any day of the week.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

let's see,.... Too hot to wear trousers, so I did not even bother to put them on. We did shoot roman candles outside. I did see stars in the sky. My neighbor Willie did celebrate...

I'd much rather talk about your fixation, but I guess if we are going to be censored here, let's enjoy this nice and safe photo of kittens, which has been censored unnecessarily.











Come to think of it, I kinda like you unnecessarily censored Methuselah! Makes you way more cool!!!!

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## unblinded (May 27, 2015)

"Shot my musket"? That's a new one...


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Musket = muzzleloader, Well it is pretty much a single shot. 

Not that it's anyones business but after a week apart Mrs. Nail and I Reconnected while the kiddies (17S and 22D) went to the fireworks with friends. There was satisfaction all around.
MN


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

What does "well, you know" mean?


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> What does "well, you know" mean?



pegging by a strap-on?


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

yes thank god! i was getting cranky


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Knew this was coming!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Methuselah said:


> (One of the board censors sent me a "warning" not too long ago telling me I had a BJ-fixation and to no longer post BJ polls. So, this isn't a BJ poll.)
> 
> But, the question still remains... Did your significant other grant your willie independence from your trousers today? While there were fireworks outside, did you see stars while your roman candle was shooting in the bedroom on Independence Day?


:rofl:


----------

